
HBO: Game of Thrones Piracy is a Compliment, Doesn’t Hurt Sales - Libertatea
http://torrentfreak.com/hbo-game-of-thrones-piracy-is-a-compliment-doesnt-hurt-sales-130401/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Torrentfreak+%28Torrentfreak%29#.UVlf-kKNKcE.hackernews
======
jetru
What is HBOs problem with Netflix or Hulu? I won't paying double or maybe even
triple to Netflix or Hulu to get much better content by including more movies
and newer content. Sheesh.

~~~
gamblor956
Why would HBO license their content to Netflix or Hulu for a pittance when
they could make more money offering it directly?

HBO has already stated that the only thing holding back HBO Go is that its
current contracts with cable and satellite providers are still too profitable
to cannabalize with a dedicated online offering (and more to the point, are
effectively cost-free since HBO does not have to employ a sales/marketing
force).

~~~
jetru
I see. What an endless chain. Consumers can't switch out of cable because they
want to watch GoT. HBO makes sure that you can watch only on cable because
they make so much money out of it. We consumers pay way too much to cable
operators to get so little out of it.

I think the problem is sports. If sports could move to online streaming, then
the entire cable industry would crumble.

